# Dedicated AKFF UHF radio channel



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

This is not a post about perfume. In a previously hijacked post, Peril and I discussed the concept of an open AKFF UHF radio Channel for Australia wide AKFF use.

Reason being that anyone within a 4km radius of AKFF users on UHF could tune in, get the lowdown, arrange to meet up or simply stand on the bank like a bunch of yak loving perverts.

Peril mentioned CTCSS for Australia wide AKFF use. This sounds like a bloody brilliant idea but I don't know what the hell he's talking about.

Most bargain basement UHF radios have 40 channels and there's a strange way the channels are grouped together.

As a yak angler, this is your oppportunity to read the instruction booklet and contribute to the creation of a dedicated AKFF national UHF channnel.

Basically, give us a number that can be legally used, fits into the cheap and nasty UHF channel criteria and is not an emergency channel.
[/u]


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Dan!
That's a fantastic idea!!
I was out a couple of weeks ago and Fishing Man was really close by and because I didn't see him, I thought he might not have gone out.
If I had a 'yak' frequency to suss him out, I would have got him!


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I just read the other post and I think it's an awesome idea!!


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

CTSS (Continous Tone Squelch System) simply mean with this acitvated only other radios with the same ID number set will allow you to hear there transmissions. e.g. UHF A has the same number set as UHF B, Whenever UHF A transmits UHF B squelch will open and allow UHF B to hear the transmission on the channel and vice versa. UHF C however does not have the CTSS number set, when UHF transmit on the same channel UHF A & B' squelch does not open so they do not hear UHF C's transmission, however UHF C whill hear UHF A & B's transmission. Basically it means radios with the same CTSS settings will hear each other and will be able to talk to each other without generally having inteference from radios which don't have the same CTSS set. It reduces listening to unwanted tranmissions even though the same channel is used.


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Had to respond here to see if it was VHF or UHF you guys are talking about ..The fonts on my PC are Weird ...... :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## Chopper (Sep 2, 2006)

Ok its sorted ..Its YOU HF not VEE HF ... Thanks guys .....


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

We use channel 15 up here.

Originally went the CTSS way but found it easier do the KISS thing.

Much simpler and there's really not that much interference from other users considering the relatively limited range (couple of k's) of these devices.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Don't care what it is. Happy to take out my radio and make a goose of myself by occasionally calling into the empty ether. Something like "This is Peril to AKFF. Come in AKFF"


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

occy said:


> Occy to Peril. I hear you Peril, but reception isn't all that good. Do you hear me? Over.Peril to Occy, I hear you Occy, but there is a fair bit of traffic on this channel today. How about we change to channel 38? Over. Occy to Peril, got that. Changing to channel 38 now. Over. Peril to Occy. I'm changing to channel 38 now also. Over. Occy to Peril. Come in Peril, this is Occy. Do you hear me Peril. Over. Peril to Occy. That's it Occy. I hear you loud and clear now. Over. :lol:


With converstaions like that, it looks like you guys will need to enter squelch mode.':wink:'


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Richo sent me the following, crafted by MeOldChina:

Emergency: 5 & 35 
Repeaters: 1-8, 31-38 
4WD clubs: 10 
Call [then move]: 11 
Caravan and Camp: 18 
Data only: 22 & 23 
Road national: 40 
Kayak 1: 25 
Kayak 2: 26 
Kayak 3: 27

It is as good as anything else we a likely to come up with. Avoids the repeated channels, which with their range attract all the foul-mouthed morons.

So that would mean that we use 25 in the first instance, going over to 26 then 27 if there is too much traffic on the previous choice


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Sounds good to me, I will try to do some digging but with 27mhz and vhf you can get a chip put in to create another channel. Lots of organisations do this to talk privately, But i don't know if this type of thing is available on UHF.

Why don't we get some MF-HF sets on the yaks then we could talk to doug in the states :shock: :roll: :lol:

Anyhow this costs money so Billybobs KISS priciniple is probably still the best.

Cheers Dave


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Peril said:


> Richo sent me the following, crafted by MeOldChina:
> 
> Emergency: 5 & 35
> Repeaters: 1-8, 31-38
> ...


Thanks Richo, Meoldchina, Peril et al... Congratulations yak anglers, it seems we now have an open Aussie UHF frequency, or three.

Start at 25, move to 26, then try 27 - After that, start fishing

Hopefully someone can whack it in the Wiki.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWanwykYAACzfgAASQIdnEK/hfoA//9+wMADs0hqp+qeFMCNNoQyDAAGppkxE0yZTCg0ADQAAAeUGpgpkmJphTelPRoj1PUPU00NPU9TEAE8HTALoWfLqapGHmmOwNpVEo/IEz9vYDpNEwhJh3JM/xNXyr1DxsU3pWdBUJheMCkiXil+R+eRjpxfkhqCLEgLy8Cr9tFEY/PXNf2UXiYtSS7FnF2Q1Q+dIkHYlkCxm+kpo6BWmtW9JTqg77vSFOCBzzVlBuBm0YjcCQIILUFMidaGxmFY3Uw25S3Pad1zKEFgsOYPkBaxCCWxp2ChAbaCxyufs6W1bwu/1I4QoOEJ2FCojMlYN2kVEgVAeTXFVWJHA5GQGxwg6eEFOYJRz3oxQj/F3JFOFCQqfDKRg


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Canberraites: Gungahlin Dick Smith has clearance stock of a UNIDEN UHF Walkie-Talkie Quad Pack for just under 60 bucks according to their web site.
> 
> If we have 4 people interested, that's 15 bucks each.
> 
> ...


Waterproofing is easy: Bung it in an ET dry bag from BigW - $3.49 in the fishing section and in the camping section at Kmart. Works a treat!


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

If you put one in a waterproof bag, can you still hear what the other guys are saying and can they hear you (without taking the radio out of the bag)?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I know marine radio ettiquete Paul, so would be happy to start a wiki on that, if you want CB thats some other little black duck

Cheers Dave


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2007)

This is a really good idea. I'm about replace my older, craptastic UHF and am ready to upgrade. Before taking the plunge I'm keen to hear recommendations. My money is running out fast, so bang for buck is a big requisite. :-/


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Red, I for one would be interested in 1 of the 4 radios in that Dick Smith quad pack - hell, maybe I should buy two of em, that way I'd be able to talk to myself if nobody else wanted to!  :lol:


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

justcrusin32 said:


> Why don't we get some MF-HF sets on the yaks then we could talk to doug in the states :shock: :roll: :lol:
> 
> Anyhow this costs money so Billybobs KISS priciniple is probably still the best.
> 
> Cheers Dave


I'm telling you....go with INMARSAT :lol:


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

Biggera Yakker said:


> If you put one in a waterproof bag, can you still hear what the other guys are saying and can they hear you (without taking the radio out of the bag)?


I use glad zip lock bags (mini for the phone, sandwich for the cb) they work a treat for the day and you don't have to wash them, and yes you can hear and talk through them, just hold the bag tight to the mic or it will sound like you are in a tent in a hurricane!

Dan


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Squidder said:


> Hi Red, I for one would be interested in 1 of the 4 radios in that Dick Smith quad pack - hell, maybe I should buy two of em, that way I'd be able to talk to myself if nobody else wanted to!  :lol:


Ehehe, Id talk to ya... Maybe!

Im in for one of those handhelds, whos going to pick them up and when?


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

We use the waterproof mobile phone bags.

They're called a 'Phone Coat'.

Cost about $12.00/$13.00 as I recall and yes, you can talk through them.

They've got a looped cord on them so you just hang it around your neck.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Billybob said:


> We use the waterproof mobile phone bags.
> 
> They're called a 'Phone Coat.


Hi Bill, Where do you get these?

G'day Doug, You're a funny bugger, always enjoy your posts.

We've been using ch12 on uhf, not for any reason. I'd be happy to have a common akff ch. It can save a lot of paddling or peddling for the ex pushbike clan. :roll:


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

Great service.
They faxed me a order form and l got them within days.
Ph or fax 0359859840
email mailto[email protected]

Large $15 inc GST and delivery inflatable or non inflatable

Small $14 '' '' '' '' ''


----------



## spottymac (Aug 29, 2005)

l used the large phone case it's big enough to fit the UHF set in,


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

occy said:


> Occy to Peril. I hear you Peril, but reception isn't all that good. Do you hear me? Over.Peril to Occy, I hear you Occy, but there is a fair bit of traffic on this channel today. How about we change to channel 38? Over. Occy to Peril, got that. Changing to channel 38 now. Over. Peril to Occy. I'm changing to channel 38 now also. Over. Occy to Peril. Come in Peril, this is Occy. Do you hear me Peril. Over. Peril to Occy. That's it Occy. I hear you loud and clear now. Over. :lol:


Sounds like you have done this before, Occy!  

Can anyone remember the old days of "That's a big 10-4 good buddy."?


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A suggestion fellas...all the demo calls in this thread so far are truckie talk ie:" caller name to target name"., and if the target misses the first bit of the call he can't respond

Marine style is... "target name this is caller name" eg: "occy this is Dodge."

Using this method if the target is not sure he was the one called he can call back and ask the caller "did you call me" because he heard the last part of the call...if you are playing a fish you will only be half listening.

Some of the good radios give a hiss at the end of transmit and you don't have to say Over [or Back] as the other bloke hears the tone

At the end of a call its Out, not Over and Out like in the movies :roll: its not possible to be over and out at the same time

On a kayak over and out is falling in the drink


----------



## wolfy (Apr 27, 2007)

Not that "Over" is used much in normal transmissions, it just is not necessary, but was meant to indicate the end of your transmission and waiting for a response. When the conversation was completed or you were leaving the frequency you added "Out," so at the end it became "Over and out."

Very exciting stuff.


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Doug PMSL mate good one.

I have out up a marine radio ettiquette in the wiki feel free to add or change(if you dare :twisted: )

http://www.akff.net/wiki/index.php?title=Two-way_Radio

Cheers Dave


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

If anyone from QLD wants to get some of these, let me know. We can a 2 pack for about $60 ($30 each) or a 4 pack for about $89 ($22 each).


----------



## FishinDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Actually - If there is anyone from Erina or Lismore on this site, we could get a 4 pack for $60 ($15 each).

If there is anyone from those areas, could you let me know.

Cheers.


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

If anybody is going to Forster and looking at spliting a set of radio's I'm interested.


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Red I would like to be nr 4 if possible. Squidder it looks like I might have to take you nr 2 radio of you.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Andre, sorry mate I'm actually keen to keep the 2 radios so I can communicate with Squidette while we're fishing (so she can tell me how many more fish than me she's caught more likely :roll: ). But you're more than welcome to borrow one on Canberra trips/Forster etc


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbN1V8sAADtfgAASRIfzcCdhXgA/7//gMAEatVGMTIA0NAaANAAAEU8mptCMp6NTIAAABkaDUxAjSZNHoRoAaGhoAEAHDxSsCS/1wa7dcOtAY1ZmzCOh7v2FaTocAcqQGZgkuiMq8F3CQywYykQAYlEjNAqdN37AfA445OGK7AUbUmGBCb7q/bQMBccCmJLwRpoMbHqqB9q/bVbfR95F8RQTBwHRvERIIIiwMBgkWzrcCwL9vExO6DqrhVsEgvQ3ulnOiG5oxkIlV8KcIQC7DsFvhd9L5nzoF5D6Z2yyhVpCSetbDiIX6VTOnRdbyJiFY1B2k6gKarXhitMMci2QR0po4vyKpyhyH8KxjCmFhkGQOItkKiM1RSkKcSY4OdB6gSjpWAtQWvXgGpUmFTFwWURJkbRqFuBfxdyRThQkLN1V8sA=


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

I started out carrying a small UHF radio that clipped into the 'radio holder' on my Ultra Trek lifejacket - was handy when fishing close to the van park as I could communicate back to the good wife and indicate what time she should put the kettle on!

Might have to start carrying it more often if a few of the others are getting them now.....definitely handy when fishing in groups and end up wit ha bit of distance between each other.

Bart70


----------

